# GTechniq C1 vs CQuartz



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Has anyone been able to compare the two yet?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

C1 and Aquartz have been.

I presume that the new CQuartz is very different to the old Aquartz?


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

amiller said:


> C1 and Aquartz have been.
> 
> I presume that the new CQuartz is very different to the old Aquartz?


The new CQuartz looks closer to C1 in application at least. I have the older Aquartz.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

the products seem very close, be good to see some tests done against them, cquartz looks to definately rival it, expecially its sheeting :doublesho


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes will get under way this week sometime.
Planning a multitude of test and trying to cover all aspects of these long life sealants. To see how they stack up to general chemicals, resistance to swirls and general wash marring. Various airborne environmental factors. I am planning to apply to all exterior surfaces in the tests. Including trims and glass.
Results will not come quickly as I wish to compile various combinations to all the products.

C Quartz application kit with a few of the new product lines.



















other product from other manufacturers being used within the test.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice on Waximus Gordonius!
I'm quite keen to have a play with some of these.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I just ordered my Cquartz to try it out even though my experience with Aquartz was not as successful as I would have liked. I also have some C1 to try so once I get my car prepped, I will give both a shot! From what I have heard from those who have tried Cquartz, it is truely impressive and is very easy to use.


----------



## krimpenrik (Sep 26, 2010)

i like to know the test results, how much does the cquartz costs?


----------



## iatros (May 31, 2010)

is aquartz and cquartz same product ?


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

aquartz and cquartz are different products.


----------



## iatros (May 31, 2010)

GMToyota said:


> aquartz and cquartz are different products.


Hmm. which one is better than another ?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

cquartz, have a search for it. The anti scratch properties are immense


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Be very interested in seeing Caladonia's test results


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm also very interested in some sort of comparison. From what i've read cquartz might be easier to apply.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So does C1 not have the anti scratch properties, as that looks like an awesome sealant. I love mt G|T stuff, but also yet to find out the differences..


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Is Wolf Chemical's paint sealant a similar type product?


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you going to include opti-coat in the test?


----------



## BerkerCELIK (Jan 10, 2010)

How much C1 is enough to cover the painted body work for an average car?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

25ml should do the trick


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

This motor has been aquartz'd and reloaded, highly reflective and super slick, the red tinge is whats bouncing off my van


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

Who is better? the C1 o Cquartz?


----------



## Viper27 (Oct 14, 2010)

I tested both products already. Cquartz is amazing product. Look at this video:


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

dohc-vtec said:


> Are you going to include opti-coat in the test?


+1 for Opti-Coat


----------

